# Q6600 Nvidia 680i SLI @ 3.15Ghz



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

I have successfully OC'ed the cpu to this speed and tests show it to be stable, but I am a little onfused with one thing, all monitoring programs (CPU-Z and Everest Ultimate) show the CPU varying between speeds.










This picture shows 2 differant screen prints of CPU-Z taken one after the other, as you can see the multiplier keep swapping between 6x and 9x. Why is it doing this???

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That's Intel SpeedStep. Either shows up by it's name or EIST in the bios. The cpu runs at a slower speed to conserve power and produce less heat when the speed isn't required. It can be disabled in your bios, but, no big deal either way.


----------



## snedie (Feb 9, 2008)

I swear that is disbaled in my BIOS but I will have to look sometime. Thanks for now anyways, your probably right


----------

